# Leitfaden zur Layoutgestaltung für Webseiten



## Deemax (7. November 2002)

Hallo,

ich suche eine kleine kompakte Anleitung /Leitfaden für Grafiker / Mediengestalter über die Gestaltung von Webseiten.

In dem sollte sowas stehen wie z. B.: keine Schriftzüge als Grafiken, nur Webfonts verwenden, keine zu großen Hintergrundbilder. 

Wo kann ich sowas finden bzw. eine kleine Anleitung dazu besonders das was man nicht machen sollte !


----------



## d4k4 (8. November 2002)

drweb.de 
da steht alles mögliche


----------



## Deemax (8. November 2002)

Ja das kenne ich schon aber ich suche etwas kompakteres wo man sich nicht alles zusammensuchen muss.


----------

